# Code for Sump Pumps



## Palladini (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello, I had a sump pump installed, and he put the one way check valve about 8 feet from the sump Pump, is this within code?

I ask this because a ton of water drains out of the outlet pipe when it shuts off.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wait for it, wait for it


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

_Its well within code if he put in a Linear ExpAnsion Valved Estcution or LEAVE for short. _


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you have to just drill a 1/4 inch hole by the check valve to re leave the suction so the water can drain..


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Actually that's kind of close. Did he use the dual check valve system? Two of them in tandem? One inside the pit and one at about ten feet?


----------



## Palladini (Apr 4, 2016)

There is no check valve in the pump, he ran a pipe right off the pump, straight up to about an inch about the cover, where he put a pipe clamp (rubber, two screw clamps) where the rest of it goes


----------



## Palladini (Apr 4, 2016)

He ran a pipe right from the Pump, so it would end about 1 or 2 inches above the cap that seals the unit. From there he attached a pipe joiner (rubber, two screw clamps). There is no check valve inside the pit of the Sump Pump. When the Sump Sump shuts off about 4 to 5 seconds of water can be heard draining back into the pit

I have no idea, and have tried to add photos to this post but it will not let me do so


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yeah thats bad you better not use it anymore, you might need the antibackflow siphon valve adjusted so that doesnt happen anymore..


----------



## Palladini (Apr 4, 2016)

I have uploaded some pictures to an album, if you know how to get to my albums, go take a look


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

looks like a real hack job, something a homeowner would do, better hire a licensed plumber to fix it...


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just screw the flim flam into the doo-dahh and grease up the canuter valve and ya should be good to go ! (Y) .....lol


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

like this

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> like this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Geeze people are stupid...oh well keeps us employed lol


----------



## Redvvood (Apr 9, 2016)

Lock the h.o. in the pit


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

